# Console mod



## Vladd67 (Jun 18, 2008)

The Best Game-Console Mods | Vladd’s Gaming World
Looks interesting


----------



## Lenny (Jun 18, 2008)

You think that's good? Just wait until you see his PS3 laptop! In fact:







And a Wii laptop:


----------

